# Transfer Express Offers Trending Layouts



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Whether it’s a clever or humorous saying or a design identifying with a special interest, a collection of on-trend layouts from Transfer Express makes it fast and easy to hone in on it with a fresh take. Ideal for crafters who sell on online venues like Etsy, the new Idea Book category has 18 customizable heat transfer layouts reflecting today’s topics and treatments. 

Select from text and graphic designs and order in the colors and sizes that meet your needs. Different size transfers can be ganged on a sheet for economy and there is no extra charge for customizing. Simply choose the text, colors, fonts, size and more using the Easy View Designer.

Check out Trending Layouts at https://transferexpress.com/layouts...erCNu6BqaRft0SlFerB20gUKJt91Tb-wBOXZXOKlUEwqM.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

